
First-Ever Image of the 'Cosmic Web' – Gassy Highway That Connects the Universe - Kaibeezy
https://www.livescience.com/cosmic-web-hydrogen-filament-photo.html
======
Kaibeezy
_it 's almost impossible to tell where the edges of each hydrogen filament end
and empty space begins, which enables different researchers to define the
boundaries of filaments differently, potentially resulting in different
pictures of the structures_

